# High strung horse - Is there anything out there that can help?



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

is she stall kept? Im a firm believer in 24/7 turnout with run ins. The only horses that are nuts at my barn are the ones that the owners insist live in stalls.


----------



## StraitGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

All of our horses are out 24/7 with access to shelter. We have a quonset to bring them into if any one is injured, etc... but other than that, they live outdoors.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

What is her diet like? There may be too much sugar and starch in her diet for the amount of work.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

More ground training, check her/his diet, keep the horse's mind busy, research red raspberry leaves, research lavender oil... 

That's all I can think of of what I would do with a high strung horse. Believe it or not, my horse used to be VERY high strung, and he still is he just knows how to keep his honey bees in the jar (aka control it.)

Only suggestions, not criticizing just so you know !


----------



## StraitGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

Her diet is very basic, just good quality hay (not too rich) and she only gets grain as an occaisional treat or if worked hard but that's rare. She's not worked hard enough to need anything more right now. She is the same whether she's ridden daily or a couple of times a month.

This mare is very well broke, she's 14 years old, has done everything from ranch work, mountain riding, parades, roping and barrel racing. She is as push button as you can ever ask for (no criticism taken ). You can ask her for anything and she's probably already done it before you've asked, lol! We are not this mare's first owner but I was able to track down and talk to all but one. All have said the same thing, she is naturally a high strung horse.

Red raspberry leaves and lavender oil....I have heard about lavender oil but not the raspberry leaves, I'll check it out. What about vitamin B1? We heard that works as well..... Has anyone tried it? (still open to other options of course  )


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

My mare is a very high strung, hormonal TB. She constantly wants to go and never seems to slow down. Almost a month ago I put her on smartmare harmony(for the moodiness) and she actually seems much calmer on it already. It's pretty inexpensive also. I tried raspberry leaves with Bella but it didn't help. At the same time as the smartmare, I started Quiessences, only 1/4 of the dose, that was started because she is very prone to ulcers and magnesium I've heard helps to heal them, It's hard to say which is helping, or if it's both lol.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't have any experience with this, but have you researched hormone shots? A lady I know is leasing a mare that is absolute pits without them. Afterwards, she's wonderful. 

Only something I've heard about, so please research it thoroughly and talk with your vet!

Also a equine massage for your horse would help relax her as well as loosen up tight muscles. Something to look into as well.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

We have a horse at my barn that was extremely high strung (when out with other horses or under saddle) until we got him into a set routine. He has to be in a paddock with one mare, brought in around the same time every evening and stays in overnight, then let back out about the same time every morning. Since he's gotten into a routine he's become a different horse. Don't know if this would help you at all since your horse is only high strung under saddle, but I figured I'd chime in just in case it might


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If this horse is only high strung under saddle, give her more work. I don't mean running around either. Obstacles, like doing a gate, trotting poles in a pattern, lots of patterns, doing a bridge if you have one, sidepassing, haunches in & out, etc all these require her mind & body occupied. Works wonders for one of my boys AKA Scotty too Hotty. He rarely does the hot to trot stuff anymore, he knows it means more work, he rethought the situation, I have a feeling your mare could benefit from this.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> is she stall kept? Im a firm believer in 24/7 turnout with run ins. The only horses that are nuts at my barn are the ones that the owners insist live in stalls.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

I had a horse like that and switched grain to pellet not a sweet feed. And went to timothy anf alfalfa mix rather then just alfalfa
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Sounds like a fun horse to me. I say just ride her and enjoy her.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

My mare gets hot like this. There is no just "walk around calmly" at the beginning of the ride. I immediately trot her off as soon as we get into the arena and counterarc, do small circles, quarter turns, and then once I feel her mind is back to me I take her to the middle and just lope easy small circles, taking her nose in and pretty much letting her carry me around withut any engagement except from my rein. We do sprial drills too, starting out on a big circle, spiralling in and making a tight turn then gradually widening the circle again.

After we do all that she walks like a WP horse with her head down and is completely focused. It's just getting those intial jitters out.She's started to relax more in the arena when we first walk in, thinking that the more she jigs the more work she's going to get.


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

What kind of condition are her feet in? has she seen a chiro lately? sometimes horses who are high strung just need to have a job, other times there is a pain issue the horse is "running away from" undersaddle. Every horse tolerates pain differently. Try some of the herbs already suggested, you could also try lunging her before getting on to get the energy out if you can rule out it isnt a pain issue with her feet, body, tack etc.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Lots of great advice.

Don't anyone laugh too hard but:

I saw this woman on RFDTV and for $30, I am going to try this stuff on one of my horses.

The video is worth watching and it does make sense -- at least to me, as I am always reaching for "things natural and hollistic" before drugs.

The InBalance Horse: Aromatherapy Just for Horses

I think it's worth $30 and 15 minutes of daily massage to release the comfort endorphins.

I have seen what acupuncture did to release endorphins on one of my horses, so I am willing to try this stuff and see if it works or if it's Snake Oil:lol:

She also makes this for humans but it's a lot stronger than what she recommends for horses.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Eliminate pain, first. Horses show different reactions to different things, so check out back, saddle, hooves, teeth.

After that, I'd recommend magnesium. Used it myself on my own horses and it works a dream, takes a while to set it, but its good!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

You have probably figured out with your horse that no amount of work wears him down, and he would just assume work himself to death than quit. I have rode a few like this and I just learned to live with it and made sure they had regular work. Horses that are naturally high strung like having a routine and regular work to match their energy. I have been told feeding Vitamin B crumbles help but I have never tried it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If your saddle is hurting her this could be the cause of her jigging as I think that is what she is doing. It gets annoying. If you have a fence line you can ride fairly close to then you may be able to stop this. Ride her about 6' away from the fence at the walk and as soon as she picks up speed or jigs, turn her into the fence to reverse direction. She may stop the first time but just keep her bending until you are travelling in the opposite direction. Move out from the fence then reverse her again when she picks up speed. Be sure to keep her on a loose rein as it's her job to walk on a loose rein. You need to do this until she realizes that jigging means harder work but that walking allows her to relax. Once she will walk a hundred yards without jigging, dismount where you are and put her away. That is a big reward for her. Be prepared to repeat the turnbacks but likely once or twice will suffice. Again if she walks, altho go twice the distance, put her away. Oftentimes much more is accomplished in a 10 min session that numerous repetitions.


----------



## onyxriddle (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree with those that have suggested more work. 
But I understand that sometimes even horses getting a good daily workout can be naturally high strung. My suggestion is, _in addition to more work_, try the following...

*Regu-Mate*: this is a hormone supplement used to stabilize and supress the hormone "estrus" in mares. Can help stabilize your mares moods and daily behavior.

*Finish Line's Qui-Cal*: a B1-calcium and magnesium supplement. Soothes nerves in high strung horses. Completely legal for use in rated shows! Should not be used as a daily supplement, should be used on a more as-needed basis.


----------

